# 2011 F5 stock parts weight



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone have the weight of the stock F5(2011) handlebars and seatpost? I'm looking to compare the differences to the 1.1 bar(44cm) and seatpost. Thanks in advance.

Zach


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

If my bike comes in before anything is posted I'll be sure to weigh and document the weight with pictures.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Does anyone have the weight of the stock F5(2011) handlebars and seatpost? I'm looking to compare the differences to the 1.1 bar(44cm) and seatpost. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Zach



The butted 6061 VS handlebar is ~290g depending on size. The SL seatpost in 300mm length comes in at 210g.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Dave,

I have searched for the reach and drop measurements for the stock vs bar on the '11 F5 but haven't been able to find it. Is it identical to the carbon bars 95mm reach and 150mm drop?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are the weights I am measuring as I go. The weights are recorded from a hanging park shop scale. It is accurate to +/- 5gr. (ie: 220 may be anywhere between 215 to 224). I do plan on getting more accurate weights when my small digital scale comes in. Weights in red are weighed, weights in blue are Mfg. listed weights

*Bike:* 2011 Felt F5

300mm SL seatpost - 220gr. / 210gr
100mm SL +/- 7 stem - 130gr. / 128gr
SL saddle - gr.
Seat binder - gr.
42cm VS alloy handlebar - gr.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have searched for the reach and drop measurements for the stock vs bar on the '11 F5 but haven't been able to find it. Is it identical to the carbon bars 95mm reach and 150mm drop?


Zach --

I have this feedback from Superdave when I was asking about the handlebars on my wife's future (now present) Z2....



SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2010 Felt Devox TE bar used on the Z2 should be fine with the handlebar bag you describe. Again clamping force only needs to be as great as what you can exert with your own hands. The bar has 149mm of drop from center to center in that size.
> 
> The new Devox VS bar will have a variety of drop depth from 140mm to 125mm depending on width. Here is a quick shot of one of the first samples getting weighed:
> 
> ...


Not a complete answer to your question, but gives you something to ponder while you look for that USB cable for your camera, and wait for SD to respond with the real answer!

-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have searched for the reach and drop measurements for the stock vs bar on the '11 F5 but haven't been able to find it. Is it identical to the carbon bars 95mm reach and 150mm drop?


The 54cm bike uses a 42cm bar on the F5.

The spex for that size are:

VS DB	38/40 cm	74 mm	130 mm	31.8 mm/110mm
VS DB	*42*/44 cm	*78 mm	140 mm	31.8 mm/110mm*


The bars width and drop are variable (VS = variable shape) so the reach and drop will depend on size. Our carbon bars are similar with added variation among the sizes.

Weight on the bars from the F5 will be 285g + a few grams for any size over 38cm.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Here are the weights I am measuring as I go. The weights are recorded from a hanging park shop scale. It is accurate to +/- 5gr. (ie: 220 may be anywhere between 215 to 224). I do plan on getting more accurate weights when my small digital scale comes in. Weights in red are weighed, weights in blue are Mfg. listed weights
> 
> *Bike:* 2011 Felt F5
> 
> ...


For anyone who cares, here is a video of us testing the stiffness and weight of one of the Garmin painted team frames. They use a threaded alloy BB shell, not a carbon BB30 shell like the stock bikes because the team is supplied with Dura Acce bottom brackets and Shimano doesn't make a BB30 crankset. That adds a few grams.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYnnKwmnaBM

Weight 841g with hanger, bottle bolts, alloy BB, Paint and graphics = 841gm 
hanger, bolts, screws -28gm
Carbon BB shell -25gm for OEM not team spec
Published 800 gm with paint size 54 + 20g per size up or down (+100g for 61cm)
EFBE Diagonal stiffness = 156 N/mm (!)
Stiffness to weight at (STW) 800gm = *195.00*

-SD


----------



## unga89 (Apr 6, 2006)

does any one have weight of wheels and felt stock F5 hubs ??


----------

